# WIndows 8 won't login with my microsoft account



## swapman (Aug 7, 2012)

I installed Windows 8 preview and when I try to logon for the first time it won't accept my outlook.com account or my live.com account. It says my email account or password are incorrect.
There is another option to logon through local account but I don't have one.
Any help?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

You may find some answers here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/Search/Search?SearchTerm=Windows+8+mail&CurrentScope.ForumName=&CurrentScope.Filter=&askingquestion=false

And in particular, Here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...and-imap/32af34b2-630e-4597-90ed-2534120994ee


----------



## swapman (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for the help, but my issue is that I can't even log on. I get to user name and password screen, it says "Other user" at the top and I simply can't log on with my mail accounts.


----------

